# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Nga:Klajd Kapinova -Dom Ndre Mjeda rivjen me piedestal mes banorëve të Shkodrës

## lek-p

Zhvilloi punimet me sukses Konferenca Shkencore kushtuar Ndre Mjedës me rastin e 75-vjetorit te vdekjes dhe 100 vjetorit të Shpalljes së Pavarësisë


Klajd Kapinova


Gjatë gjithë vitit kam ndjekur nga afër punën e palodhur të hulumtuesit Dr. Mentor Quku, përkushtuar rilindasit të shquar erudit, patriotit dhe poetit brilant Dom Ndre Mjeda.
Po këto ditë përmes telefonit, zhvillova një bisedë, me një ndër organizatorët kryesorë studiuesin Dr. Mentor Qukun, nga i cili mora një informacion më të plotë,  mbi zhvillimin e punimeve me sukses të Konferencës Shkencore kushtuar Ndre Mjedës në 75-vjetorin e vdekjes dhe 100-vjetorin e Shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, mbajtur në komunën Bushat të rrethit Shkodër (1 gusht 2012).
Në përurimin bustit dhe sesionin shkencorë morën pjesë studiues të afirmuar në shkencat albanologjike, shkrimtarë, artistë dhe personalitete të shquara të artit dhe shkencës shqiptare nga të gjitha trevat shqiptare dhe diaspora.
Konferenca u organizua nga Qendra e Studimeve Albanologjike, Qendra Muzeore Ndre Mjeda dhe Komuna e Bushatit. Punimet që u mbajtën në sallën e konferencave të Komunës së Bushatit, u hapën nga drejtori i QQS, Prof. dr. Ardian Marashi, i cili, në mes të tjerave theksoi, se: Kjo Konferencë, provon interesimin e madh qe ka ngjallur jeta dhe vepra e Ndre Mjedës ne rrethet shkencore. Të pranishëm ishin gjithashtu deputetët e parlamentit shqiptar Mark Marku dhe Gjokë Uldedaj, si edhe personalitete fetare e kulturore. Kishin ardhe nga SHBA Dom Anton Kçira, Dom Ndue Gjergji, piktori Astrit Tota,  shkrimatari Kolec Traboini  dhe studiuesi Tomë Mrijaj etj.
Kryetari i komunës së Bushatit, Zef Hila, u uroj mysafirëve mirëseardhjen, si edhe foli për rëndësinë, që ka organizimi i kësaj veprimtarie shkencore dhe përkujtimore, që po mbahet në Bushat, për zhvillimin e turizmit kulturor në këtë zonë.
Seanca e parë, u drejtua nga Prof. dr. Shefkije Islamaj, Prof. dr. Mustafa Ibrahimi dhe Prof. dr. Mimoza Priku. Shefja e katedrës së letërsisë në Universitetin Luigj Gurakuqi të Shkodrës, Dr. Elinda Ramadani, ligjëroi një studim kontribues mbi krijimtarinë artistike për fëmijë të Ndre Mjedës. Ajo trajtoi shkencërisht problemin e shumëdebatueshëm të autorësisë Mjeda-Xanoni. Prof. As. Dr. Mark Marku, pedagog i Universitetit të Tiranës, ia kushtoi ligjeratën e tij natyrës së ngjeshur të stilit të Mjedës, duke u mbështetur kryesisht në kulturën klasike, që mori në seminaret jezuite. Ndërsa pedagogu i Universitetit të Prishtinës, Prof. As. Dr. Begzad Baliu, referoi ligjeratën: Rilindja e Mjedës, kërkime në kolanën përgatitur nga Mentor Quku.
Më pas, gjuhëtari i njohur, akademik Gjovalin Shkurtaj, mbajti ligjëratën Përbashkësia e gjuhës si dëshmi e njësisë së kombit shqiptar në veprat e Mjedës. Në kumtin e tij, ai u ndal në katër çështje: Vjershëria e Ndre Mjedës, ka vulë të dukshme e të theksuar atdhetarie; Ato janë kushtrim për ruajtjen dhe mbrojtjen e tërësisë truallësore të kombit e popullit shqiptar; Askush më bukur, po edhe aq me forcë e ndikim në thelb të zemrës së popullit, nuk i ka kënduar njësisë dhe përbashkësisë së dy dialekteve të shqipes, sa Ndre Mjeda; Onomastika shqiptare e Shqipërisë dhe e trevave të saj dhe antroponimia artistike në vjershat e poemat e Mjedës si  përthekuese të idesë së përbashkësisë etnike dhe e ruajtjes së visareve të mëdha amtare e gjuhëruajtëse. Prof. Dr. Klara Kodra, përfaqësuese e QSA, kumtoi temën e saj të preferuar: Veçoritë gjinore te veprës se Mjedës.
Seanca e parë, u përmbyll me studimin e Dr. Tonin Çobanit: Poema Lissus, rilexim, përmes të cilit solli risi lidhur me komentin e kësaj kryevepre të letërsisë shqipe. Ai solli interpretime me vlerë, lidhur me perënditë ilire e veçanërisht Bahtin Ilir, i cili, sipas tij është themeluesi i vërtetë i qytetit të Lissus-it.
Mbas një pushimi të shkurtër, filloi punimet seanca e dytë e konferencës, e cila u drejtua nga Akademik Gjovalin Shkurtaj, Prof. As. Dr. Begzad Baliu. U lexuan shtatë ligjerata, që ngjallën interes nga auditori i pranishëm.
Punimet e seancës u hapën me studimin e pedagogut të Universitetit të Shkodrës,  Prof. dr. Alfred Çapaliku, i cili, referoi lidhur me artin tek poezitë e Mjedës, kushtuar katër stinëve të vitit, si edhe për nëntekstin filozofik të tyre.
Punonjësja shkencore e Institutit Albanologjik të Prishtinës, Prof. dr. Shefkije Islamaj, kumtoi studimin Mjeda - mjeshtër i gjuhës, ku, trajtoi rreth kontributeve të shquara të Mjedës në gjuhësinë shqiptare. Vazhdoi me ligjërimin e tij profesori i Universitetit të Europës Jug Lindore të Tetovës, Prof. asoc. dr. Mustaf Ibrahimi,Frazeologjizmat në veprat e Ndre Mjedës. Kurse dekania e shkencave shoqërore në Universitetin Luigj Gurakuqi të Shkodrës, Prof. as. dr. Mimoza Priku, mbajti kumtesën:  Probleme gjuhësore morfologjike tëtrajtuara nga Ndre Mjeda.
Studiuesi i mjedologjisë Dr. Mentor Quku, që e mori fjalën më pas, kumtoi rreth përfundimeve të studimeve të tij mbi 40-vjeçare mbi rolin e Mjedës si misionar i Rilindjes Kombëtare, jo vetëm në letërsinë shqipe, por edhe në fusha të tjera të jetës qytetare, shkencore, sociale. liturgjike, si pionier. Mjeda, solli në shoqërinë shqiptare konceptin mbi modernizimin e bujqësisë shqiptare, të fshatit si dhe të bujkut shqiptar. Këtë e arriti me pjesëmarrje aktive në punët bujqësore dhe ndërtimore. Qe pionier i arsimit kombëtar.
Punimet u përmbyllën nga studiuesja e re Ma. Brikena Smajli,  përfaqësuese e QSA, e cila mbajti ligjeratën interesante rreth një vështrimi krahasues në mes La vida essue?o, të Calderon de la Barca, dhepoemës Andrra e jetës, të Ndre Mjedës.
Nga ana e tjetër, mësohet se organizatorët e tubimit përkujtimor, kanë marrë përsipër të botojnë gjithë studimet e mbajtura në konferencë, në një vëllim të vetëm, duke realizuar kështu aktin e parë të veprimtarisë së Qendrës Muzeore Ndre Mjeda.
Përmbylljen e punimeve të konferencës e bëri  Prof. Ardian Marashi, i cili, tha se  po krijohet një traditë e mirë e mbajtjes, një herë në vit, e ditëve të Mjedës.


Përurohet Qendra Muzeore Ndre Mjeda dhe shtatorja e poetit në Kukel

Veprimtaritë përuruese u zhvilluan në Kukel, brenda ditës 1 gusht 2012. I gjithë kompleksi ishte zbukuruar me flamuj kombëtarë dhe afishe të shkruara për rastin përkujtimor.
Që heret ishin mbledhur për të marrë pjesë shumë banorë të Kuklit dhe të zonave përreth. Të pranishëm ishin edhe shumë studiues dhe personalitete, deputetë dhe intelektualë të shquar nga: Tiranë, Shkodra, Lezha, Malësia e Madhe, Ulqini, Kosova, Shkupi, Tetova,  Presheva, emigracioni shqiptar në SHBA, Norvegji, Suedi, Gjermani, Itali etj.
Aktivitetet filluan me ceremoninë e bekimit të Qendrës Muzeore Ndre Mjeda nga Kryeipeshkvi Metropolitan i Shkodrës, Imzot Angelo Massafra. Më pas u zhvillua ceremonia e prerjes së shiritit të Qendrës nga Arqipeshkvi i Shkodrës Shkëlqësia e Tij Imzot Angelo Massafra, Ardian Marashi dhe Zef Hila.
Sipas traditës, u bënë vizita në ambjetet e Kishës së Shën Shtjefnit të restauruar e kthyer në origjinë, si edhe të shtëpisë së Mjedës, aty pranë, e cila pret edhe ajo të restaurohet në një fazë të dytë, në të ardhmen.
Në hyrje të shtëpisë së Mjedës ishte hapur ekspozita e librave të botuara nga Mjeda, kurse në brendësi të saj u vizitua një ekspozitë me fotografi të jetës dhe veprës së poetit. Binte në sy mungesa e tryezës së Mjedës, relike që ishte pritur nga opinioni publik shqiptar më të madhe por që ishte penguar për të zënë vendin e vet për shkaqe burokratike, të cilat nuk mungojnë në këto raste në Shqipëri.
Në sinkron me këtë mungesë të qëllimshme ra në sy edhe mungesa e personaliteteve dhe autoriteteve qeveritare.
Në fjalën e hapjes së veprimtarisë përkujtimore dhe përuruese, Drejtori i Qendrës Muzeore Ndre Mjeda, si edhe famullitar i Kuklit, studiuesi Dom Dr. Nikë Ukgjini, tha: Përurimi i kësaj Qendre po shoqërohet me rikthimin e këtij rilindësi të Madh në formë shtatore, në vendin që i takon, në Qendrën Muzeore, ku jetoi dhe krijoi kryeveprat e tija jetësore.  E ku ka rast më të mirë që kjo të ndodhë me 1 gusht të këtij viti jubilar, në Ditët e veprimtarisë përkujtimore  kushtuar poetit? Vepra është realizuar nga skulptori i talentuar, Sadik Spahiu, i cili me shumë flijime pa pritur shpërblim, i la vetes dhe kombit një vepër monumentale, shtatoren e poetit Mjeda. Puna e tij u kurorëzua më derdhjen në bronz të shtatores nga fonderia private e Vlladimir Llakaj. E gjithë kjo vepër  e pavdekshme, u financua, jo nga ata që kishin si detyrim, por nga aktivisti i shquar pukjani në mërgim, Zef Balaj nga New York-u. Objekti tashmë Monument Kulture, i cili, rrezaton, para jush në mënyre të shkëlqyer, u arrit të rikthehej në identitetin e tij të mëparshme, më angazhimin e arkitekti Zef Çuni dhe ekipit të tij, të udhëhequr nga Nikolin Marku. Ndërsa, financimet u mundësuan nga Kryeipeshkvi i Shkodrës, Imzot Angelo Massfra, të disa biznesmenëve  nga Shkodra në krye më Gjergj Leqejzen, mërgimtarin në Itali, Tonin Musa, komunitetin Zoja e Shkodrës, nga New Yorku në krye me Dom Pjeter Popaj, si dhe komunës se Bushatit në territorin e se cilës gjendet Qendra Muzeore  Ndre Mjeda.
Një çast solemn erdhi kur u zhvillua ceremonia e përurimit të shtatores së bronxit të poetit. Shtatorja e mbështjellë me flamurin kombëtar u zbulua nga Dom Dr. Nikë Ukgjini, Arqipeshkvi Imzot Angjelo Massafra, Ardian Marashi. Fjalën e rastit e mbajti Drejtori i QSA Prof. Ardian Marashi.
Kryetari i Konferences Ipeshkvnore te Shqiperisë Imzot Massafra, mbajti fjalën përshëndetëse, ku theksoi, se: Dom Ndre Mjeda, duke u nisur nga parimet universale të shpallura nga Bibla, i frymëzuar dhe nga paraardhësit e tij, Budi, Bardhi, Bogdani, për 30 vite me radhe në Kukel, vazhdoj të krijoj vepra të mrekullueshme, të përmasave kombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare, me gjurmë hyjnore dhe njerëzore, të kapshme dhe të kuptueshme, nga të gjithë,për të mirën dhe emancipimin e shoqërisë shqiptare, prandaj, edhe shqiptari i sotëm bashkëkohor, për ta pasur në jetën e përditshme me te paqësuesshme dhe me te suksesshme, duhet të synoj dhe të perceptoj vlerat universale dhe ato fetare e kombëtare të transmetuara nga mendja e mbrehtë te poetit Mjeda. Duke qenë se jemi në vitin Jubilar të 100 vjetorit të Shtetit Shqiptar, nisur nga ky fakt, Konferenca Ipeshkvore e Shqipërisë,  në emër te cilës jam duke  folur, në  Letrën Baritore, Fides et Patria (Fe e Atdhe) , dt. 3 maj 2012, thekson se,  veprimi i Zotit në historinë e shëlbimit duhet të bëhet shprehje e një projekti të madh edukativ fetare e kulturor, i orientuar drejtë një shtegu të ri që shpie në mirësi, dashuri dhe në respekt ndaj vlerës së madhe që ka jeta e secilit njeri e sidomos atij të Vitit Jubilar. Duke qenë i bindur se kjo Qendër e porsa përuruar do luaj një rol të rëndësishme në përhapjen e paqes, mirëkuptimit, studimit të vlerave të poetit Mjeda, shprehi përgëzimet e mija të sinqerta, duke i dëshiruar, punë të mbar dhe të suksesshme në promovimin e vlerave fetare dhe kulturore.
Veprimtaria perkujtimore vazhdoi me ceremonitë e tjera të planifikuara, si shpallja e fituesit të çmimit vjetor Ndre Mjeda për vitin 2012.
Drejtori i QSA Ardian Marashi, ia dorëzoi çmimin skulptorit Sadik Spahia, i cili, duke marrë medaljen, tha se  shtatorja u realizua nga dëshira dhe vullneti i mirë i donatorit bujar Zef Bala.
Në vazhdim të veprimtarive, Dom Nikë Ukgjini, i dorëzoi arkitekt Zef Cunit diplomën për ndihmën e madhe, që ka dhënë në rindërtimin dhe kthimin në identitet të Kishës së Shë Shtjefnit dhe mjediseve të Qendrës Muzeore.
Më pas erdhi fjala përshëndetëse e piktorit Astrit Tota, i ardhur nga New York-u, i cili, lexoi letrën përshëndetëse të zotit Tomë Mrijaj.
Piktori Tota, në mesazhin përshëndetës të Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Lidhjes së Prizrenit, Tomë Mrijaj, i cili për arsye madhore nuk ishte i pranishëm në këtë seance, tha:Afrimi i ngjarjes jubilare të 100-vjetorit të Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë po përkon me rikthimin e dijetarit, poetit, atdhetarit të shquar dhe gjuhëtarit të madh Dom Ndre Mjedës në Panteonin e krenarisë të njerëzve të shquar të kombit tonë. Ka shumë kohë që në New York bashkëatdhetarët tanë pranë KishësZoja e Shkodrës, përmes famullitarit të nderur Don Pjetër Popaj si gjithnjë i janë përgjigjur pozitivisht fushatës për mbledhjen e fondeve për realizimin e nismës së famullitarit të Kuklit, Don Dr. Nikë Ukgjini dhe Prof. Mentor Qukut, për ngritjen e Qendrës Muzeore Ndre Mjeda, në vendin ku jetoi dhe krijoi kryeveprat e tij dhe të tërë letërsisë shqipe. Qysh në fillim kam qenë në kontakt me dy njerëz të palodhur studiuesin skrupuloz të mjedologjisë Prof. Mentor Quku dhe studiuesin dhe klerikun përparimtarë fort të nderuarin Don Dr. Nikë Ukgjini që gjithnjë kanë menduar për realizimin e projektit që nga letra sot është kthyer në një kompleks real fuksional, që do ta kishin zili edhe institucionet e specializuara kulturore shtetërore. Ndjej kënaqësi sot, kur shoh bashkë me ju bashkëatdhetarë realizimin e programit ambicioz për kthimin në identitet të qendrës muzeore Ndre Mjeda, apo tek shohim rindërtimin e Kishës së Shën Shtjefnit të Kuklit, si edhe mjedisi përreth. Krenari ndjejmë sot tek rishohim mbas shumë dekadash Don Ndre Mjeden tek bisedon me ne kur na sheh sot të mbledhur për nder të tij nga shtatorja e derdhur mjeshtërisht në bronz, e cila, u bë realitet falë bujarisë së aktivistit të shquar të çështjes atdhetare bisnesmenit të suksesshëm shqiptaro-amerikan, zotit Zef Balaj. Për fat të mirë, kemi një koncidencë, sepse sponsori i shtatores vjen nga i njëjti vend më poetin e bylbylit Mjedën e madh. Kushdo që ndodhet sot përpara këtij kolosi të madh të kombit tonë, e di se Don Ndre Mjeda ishte rilindësi, që tërë jetën rrezatoi idetë e tij  përparimtare, për të cilat u arrestua e u burgos dy herë nga osmanlinjtë, dy herë nga shteti shqiptar dhe një herë nga serbët. Kudo që shkoi me shërbime fetare e atdhetare, ai u mor me veprimtari perparimtare praktike ambientaliste dhe ndërtuese, me vepra bonifikuese, rrugë, pyje, solli makineri bujqësore, farëra të zgjedhura dhe plehëra kimike. Kukli apo trojet shqiptare dhe Mjeda ishin sinonim të njëra tjetrës. Edhe një herë e gëzofshi kompleksin kulturorë dhe fetar, muzen, Kishën e rindërtuar dhe bustin e poetit tonë, që tashmë do të jetojnë me ne, duke qenë dëshmitar i përparimit, që po pëson krahina e Kuklit dhe trojet tona në vitet e demokracisë, për të cilin pat folur dhe shkruar edhe Mjeda ynë.
Aktiviteti u përmbyll me një program të ngjeshur artistic, me artistë të ardhur nga Shkodra, Prishtina, si edhe me grupe nga nxënësit e shkollave të zonës së Bushatit dhe Mirditës.
Studiuesi i mirënjohur Dr. Mentor Quku,  dorëzoi diplomën e recitueses më të mirë, kurse kryetari i Komunës së Bushatit, Zef Hila i dorëzoi studiuesit të palodhur Dom Nikë Ukgjinit diplomën për kontributet e veçanta në ringritjen e Qendrës Muzeore.
Programi, i cili,  u moderua me profesionalizëm nga gazetari televiziv Gjergj Marku u mbyll me premtimin se veprimtaria Në kujtim të Mjedës, do të organizohet në mënyrë periodike për çdo vit.
Ndërkohë mësohet, se kanë lindur projekte, për krijimin e një grupi pune për të vendosur ikonografinë e Kishës së Shën Shtjefnit, për ndërtimin e varrit të Mjedës brenda kompleksit, duke përmbushur kështu një amanet të Mjedës për ta varrosur në Kukel, në themelet e Kishës.
Gjithashtu një projekt tjetër është, që brenda dhomave të shumta të Shtëpisë së Mjedës të ngrihen:Dhoma etnografike, me kostume kombëtare të zones;  Shtëpia e poezisë, ku, të mblidhen e të kontaktojnë poetë nga vende të ndryshme; Dhoma e Arkivit; Biblioteka e Mjedës; Qendra e studimeve mjedologjike, etj. Këto ditë piktori i mirënjohur Maks Velo, i dhuroi Qendrën Muzeore të Kishes së Kukelit një piktur përkushtuar Dom Ndre Mjedës.

----------


## Brari

ngjarje e bukur kjo..

bravo shkodra me katundet..

ja keshtu ka lezet..
ji tritol e vrasje..

----------

